# Business feedback.



## EmmaBondArt (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello all!

I've recently started commissioning portraits of people and their pets (the link is in my signature).

Just wanted to get an idea of what people are really looking for.

Would you be more likely to commission a portrait of yourself/family/a friend or of your pet?
How much do you think is reasonable to charge for a portrait?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Great website and great artwork  

I like the website, I think it is very easy to navigate and simple. I don't like websites where there is too much 'flashy' stuff going on, so you cant see what you need to see. 

Id want to see a much bigger portfolio, especially for pet portraits if that's where you're going to specialise. At the moment I can only see two terrier types; id like to see a range of different breeds; long hair, short hair, full body, multiple dogs in one image and other species too. Do you work in other mediums as well as pencil? If so, i'd like to see more of this too. You could also include images of your reference material, or work in progress pictures, to add more content and so potential clients can see what they might expect from their own photos. 

Id also like to see more of a price structure on there, it says 'Prices from £50' but if I were ordering i'd want to know roughly what different sizes/mediums might cost. 

Perhaps you could put some information or 'case studies' underneath the pictures in the gallery where you can say about the pet in the image (personality ect), what you/the customer wanted to achieve with the portrait ect, just to make it a bit more personal. 

I have spoken with an artist about commissioning a large painting of my dobes; main priority with me was style and being able to work with an artist who can put onto canvas the image I had in my head and which was unique and showed my dobes personality off. Also budget is a factor, however I would be happy to pay more for the right person. I love her artwork and I found her on Etsy where a lot of artists advertise. I don't think you can say what is the 'right' price to pay for artwork, since you will get about a million different answers! And obviously more well known, experienced artists can command more for their work.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## EmmaBondArt (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for your feedback! 
I am aware that the website is nowhere near finished, as I've only recently started it to show examples to a few people who enquired (before I even thought of it being a business), but your comments are very helpful for what else to include on there 

Was going to comment somewhere you'd posted earlier, absolutely gorgeous dog you have there!


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

To answer your questions, I would be more likely to get portraits of my pets than of people. Regarding price, I'm afraid I have no idea.
I definitely agree with Dober's comments about a larger portfolio showing a variety of breeds. I once saw a portrait that a friend had and loved it, so I went to the artists website and looked at more of their work. They could only paint one type of dog! I would definitely want to see this variety, as I would want to know that they could paint or draw my breed. Obviously the portfolio will naturally increase as people commission drawings, but a few of variety to start you off would be a good idea. For example, a long haired dog, full body drawings in a couple of different poses, and a couple of different face shaped breeds. I hope that makes sense.
Your website is simple and easy to navigate without being too basic, and your drawings are fab :thumbup1:


----------



## EmmaBondArt (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for giving some feedback 

It's good to know that a big portfolio is priority for people, so I shall work on that. Although I work on facial portraits, so I won't be branching into full body poses yet.

Also really good to know the website is easy to navigate!

Thanks again!


----------

